
Bitcoin's First 1.6MB Block Has Been Mined - mbgaxyz
http://www.trustnodes.com/2017/11/06/bitcoins-first-1-6mb-block-mined
======
mbgaxyz
TLDR (from article)

But now that we are seeing these slightly bigger blocks, claims are being made
that segwit’s method of increasing capacity is actually very inefficient.

In comparing some numbers the 1.6MB block had:

    
    
      Block size: 1602023
      Number of transactions: 833
      Input count + Output count: 11073
      Bytes per IO address: 144
    

While a random non-segwit block (483,182) had:

    
    
      Block size: 999931
      Number of transactions: 2110
      Input count + Output count: 10574
      Bytes per IO address: 95
    

The segwit block, therefore, which is near the practical limit of bitcoin’s
current blocksize rules, was able to handle only 500 more inputs and outputs
out of some 11,000. Making it an increase of just 5%, instead of 50% as would
be the case for a non-segwit 1.6MB block.

